# 1986 Trek 500 Tri Series



## WVBicycles (Jul 15, 2017)

I just picked this up a 1986 Trek Tri Series 12 speed racer the older Treks are getting harder to find but this one I couldn't pass up for $160 the frame and paint is almost NOS standards.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 15, 2017)

I like Trek


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 16, 2017)

really a steal at that price - you couldn't replace a frame of that quality for $1200 today (with a Taiwan frame).
The quality of Trek signaled the beginning of the end for the Japanese bike in America.  Inflation here against the strengthening yen and the imbalance of trade created a market for the US hand-built frames.
At the same time, it sent Japanese manufacturing offshore to Taiwan, trying to bring their price down to compete with Trek.
(both would turn out good for us in the long run - the best bike stuff today comes from Taiwan and the skill base that learned there in the 80s).

Six-speed indexing was a marketing gimmick, but it pushed Shimano ahead, and 600 has always been a classy group (became Ultegra).


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 16, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> really a steal at that price - you couldn't replace a frame of that quality for $1200 today (with a Taiwan frame).
> The quality of Trek signaled the beginning of the end for the Japanese bike in America.  Inflation here against the strengthening yen and the imbalance of trade created a market for the US hand-built frames.
> At the same time, it sent Japanese manufacturing offshore to Taiwan, trying to bring their price down to compete with Trek.
> (both would turn out good for us in the long run - the best bike stuff today comes from Taiwan and the skill base that learned there in the 80s).
> ...




I'm on my 82 720 yet, just for a quick and short  sprint, everyday that I can. Them thar 80's Treks are tough to find and excellent bikes too.


----------

